# Anyone try this Metal Repair Spray?



## tripletap3 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.onlinemetals.com/cutaway.cfm :thinking:

I might get a case of it since I will be using a new lathe!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like snake oil to me.
  Spray weld is the best.
~~~~~~~~Just Saying~~~~~~~~~~Gator~~~~~~~~~


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 3, 2013)

While ordering you may like the MetalDhruker metal printer. Make you own stock. http://www.onlinemetals.com/metaldhruker.cfm  :rofl:


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 3, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> Looks like snake oil to me.
> Spray weld is the best.
> ~~~~~~~~Just Saying~~~~~~~~~~Gator~~~~~~~~~



Read the fine print it's a April Fool's joke.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yeah... works finer than frog's hair.




tripletap3 said:


> http://www.onlinemetals.com/cutaway.cfm :thinking:
> 
> I might get a case of it since I will be using a new lathe!


----------



## xalky (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a stretcher for the same purpose. :shush: 

An old timer gave it to me in a box of goodies that also contained a sky hook, and a framistan. There was also some universal solvent in the box but it ate right thru the box. :thinking:


----------



## Ray C (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yeah???  Well I travel near the speed of light and make the change while the dilation distortions are in-effect...   :rofl:





xalky said:


> I use a stretcher for the same purpose. :shush:
> 
> An old timer gave it to me in a box of goodies that also contained a sky hook, and a framistan. There was also some universal solvent in the box but it ate right thru the box. :thinking:


----------



## xalky (Jan 3, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Oh yeah???  Well I travel near the speed of light and make the change while the dilation distortions are in-effect...   :rofl:


   :rofl: Thats the oldest trick in the book.... They used to do that before warp drives. :rofl:


----------



## Ray C (Jan 3, 2013)

Chuck Norris can count to infinity AND divide by zero!




xalky said:


> :rofl: Thats the oldest trick in the book.... They used to do that before warp drives. :rofl:


----------



## xalky (Jan 3, 2013)

nuh-uhh!


----------



## Ray C (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL.  We must be about the same age.  I'll be 53 pretty soon.

Anyhow, let's quit while we're ahead and wait for our metal spray to be delivered.




xalky said:


> nuh-uhh!


----------



## xalky (Jan 3, 2013)

Ray C said:


> LOL.  We must be about the same age.  I'll be 53 pretty soon.
> 
> Anyhow, let's quit while we're ahead and wait for our metal spray to be delivered.



LOL . We're close, I'm 48.... Thanks for the laughs :rofl:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 3, 2013)

Well if you buy that have I got a deal for you.


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 3, 2013)

The EPA regulated that stuff out of existence years ago.


----------



## xalky (Jan 3, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> Well if you buy that have I got a deal for you.
> View attachment 45003


You need to send some of that stuff to the folks over at the Large Hadron Collider, They've been wasting their time and money smashing atoms looking for gravity particles.... Oh wait a minute.... Did you sneak that out of that joint. :shush: Your secrets safe with me.


----------



## firefite (Jan 3, 2013)

Would you be interested in a bridge?


----------



## jgedde (Jan 3, 2013)

Sounds like good stuff.  I have one of these on order:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w  (I watched this dozens of times and it still cracks me up!)

John


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 3, 2013)

Send the new guy for a "A Can of Compression" or a "A Bag of Steam":rofl:


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a cresent type wrench that says metric on the handle in big letters, i'd send the new guys to get for me. they would refuse to go look for it and i'd return and show it to them.
steve


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 3, 2013)

All kidding a side you can spray weld with a mig, I sometimes do it with my Miller 251 but isn't good on it.

Paul


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried it and didn't like it. I got some overspray on the floor and now I trip over it all the time.

Steve


----------



## Richard King (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe we need to have a "Test the Product"  Thread where a couple of us volunteer to but the "miracle" product and report back to the group?  I for one think (its my my opinion,  I have learned if you make a statement like that, you have to say it's your opinion, just in case you can be proved wrong, lol)  this is a joke, a lot like the spray on hair they sell on TV.  

It might fill the gap but to bond ?  I have owned a metal sprayer and used it to hard coat Iron ways.  It worked not so hot (pun),  I had to get the metal so hot because the mach casting sucked the heat out of the area so fast.  I just sent out some spindles to get the seal area's chrome plated.  I know this is the old stand by and has worked for me hundreds of time in the past.  I know there is a professional spray company in town and they have been in business for years, so it must work great in some places.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 4, 2013)

Richard King said:


> this is a joke,



You are correct, this is actually a joke and not a product at all.  Online metals have a sense of humor. 

I set up a flame spray shop at SIMA Portsmouth. Flame spray definitely has it's uses and repairing shafts is one of them. Hard facing valve wedges is another, just cut the stellite off prep and replace it with spray. I wouldn't consider it on CI as the temps required to fuse the powders would be too high. Then again I have had no involvement since '85 but I'd be surprised if the powder choices have changed that much.

Steve


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 5, 2013)

swatson144 said:


> You are correct, this is actually a joke and not a product at all. Online metals have a sense of humor.
> Steve



I have never ordered anything from them but they do have a very interesting web site. Their disclaimer says not to rely on any of there information because " They all failed shop class"


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 27, 2013)

An HVAC tech told me once that GE puts the smoke in their motors at the factory. If you ever have a problem in the field its because the smoke came out!:jester:


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 27, 2013)

Computer monitors have magic smoke in them from the factory also. Trust me, once the magic smoke comes out, they no longer work!!


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 27, 2013)

Really---all of your candid replies sure make a lot of sence-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------it's called NONSENCE   
:roflmao:
we all need a lot of humor--even at our age









we all need good humor even at our ages!!!!


----------



## burnrider (Oct 27, 2013)

So it would be pointless to ask about buying any of their products?


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 27, 2013)

burnrider said:


> So it would be pointless to ask about buying any of their products?




!!!!!!!!GOOD ONE!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:     THE BEST!!!!!


----------

